# Great choice for portable support



## LeeRoyMan

It looks kind of rickety. Does it sturdy up pretty good when it's up?
2500 lbs, I doubt I would want to even stack 10 sheets at 100 lbs per. Would it hang?
Not that I ever would, but, just curious how strong in real life it really is.


----------



## RichT

It's rock solid once it's locked in place. Those diagonal straps are thin steel, but they're under tension when it's loaded, so it's very strong. The vertical members are solid rods. Again, it's intended for stable loads. For instance, you would not be able to clamp a board on it and use a hand plane unless it was a little block plane and you were holding the board steady. Honestly, I wouldn't hesitate to put 1000 lbs of plywood on it. That's a distributed load at only about 30 lb/sqft.

Here's a shot from their web site, and, as you know, if it's on the Internet it has to be true.


----------



## cmacnaughton

I've been thinking of getting the 4×8'. I'm glad I read your review first…I think it makes sense to get 2 smaller ones like you did. Thanks!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Interesting… Saw one advertised many, many, many years ago. I think it cost about $150, which I didn't think too vicious, however, the $450 shipping to Australia got the anger juices flowing…

They are now available locally and I may consider a purchase… similar to your 2 x small set-up… Would be ideal for assembly outside the workshop under the carport.


----------



## RichT

Glad it was useful. I'll be setting mine up to finish a couple of 36×80 doors for a contractor I work with. My shop is so overcrowded, these things are a must to survive and get the orders out.


----------



## CANDL

I got the same thing from Menards about a year ago… used it at the sister-in-laws to do a built in. Worked great. Added a 2" slab of rigid insulation for the track saw and good to go.

I agree 5 star


----------



## nkawtg

Only the smallest centipede is in stock. No idea when they'll have more.
https://boratool.com/


----------



## RichT

> Only the smallest centipede is in stock. No idea when they ll have more.
> https://boratool.com/
> 
> - nkawtg


I noticed that too. I bought the last two from the Factory Authorized Outlet store on eBay. Check around with other retailers. I hope they haven't been discontinued. I'd think it would say so on the Bora site if they have, but you never know.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Interesting unit. I like your modifictaions to improve performance and ease of use.


----------



## RichT

> Interesting unit. I like your modifictaions to improve performance and ease of use.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Good to hear from you, Gunny.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Only the smallest centipede is in stock….
> - nkawtg


For once we have something you don't down under…

I bit the bullet and ordered 2 @ 4' x 4' (thought 2' was a tad narrow) this morning and it's already in the mail to be delivered tomorrow (Aussie Post works on Saturday during Christmas)...
It's bloody amazing how quickly items can get shipped when the want to… Normaly I get orders shipped from the USA quicker than interstate.

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Interesting unit. I like your modifictaions to improve performance and ease of use.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Good to hear from you, Gunny.
> 
> - Rich


Thanks, been busy as of late.


----------



## TheDane

> It looks kind of rickety. Does it sturdy up pretty good when it s up?
> 2500 lbs, I doubt I would want to even stack 10 sheets at 100 lbs per. Would it hang?
> Not that I ever would, but, just curious how strong in real life it really is.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


It is very strong … I have sat on it, stood on it, stacked stuff on it, never a problem. I bought mine several years ago (when it was a crowd-funding startup), and wish I would have bought two!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... I bit the bullet and ordered 2 @ 4 x 4…..
> - LittleBlackDuck


Missed out on my *centipede*... I finished up with a *quinquagenarian*... they only delivered one!


----------



## getgray

@Rich : The pegs you installed, you did that on a 2×4 sheet, right? So the centipede is not in it's fully open position? That's what I need, that is, to have it completely under a 2×4 sheet.


----------



## RichT

> @Rich : The pegs you installed, you did that on a 2×4 sheet, right? So the centipede is not in it s fully open position? That s what I need, that is, to have it completely under a 2×4 sheet.
> 
> - getgray


It's fully opened. The top supports swivel and, as you can see in the photo of the unit bundled up, the holes for those pegs are offset from the center of the post. I placed them on the plywood such that they fit those holes in the supports when it is fully opened.

If the Centipede is not opened out completely, it will not properly support weight. The thin metal braces need to be in tension.

Also, you can see in the photo of the Centipede with the plywood top attached that the corners of the 2×4 sheet of ply are centered over the posts, which are spaced 2×4 feet as well.


----------



## RichT

I had forgotten all about this review until the comment above came in. For the record, I've since added the 6" extensions so I get a full 36" high work surface. They can be taken off and put back on to switch heights, but it's a royal pain to do, so I've just left them on.


----------



## getgray

Thanks Rich, appreciate the quick reply. I missed the holes for the pegs in the photos. I understand now. They make a 36" tall 2×4 version now (CK6S), which is just right except for being a little wide.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Here s a shot from their web site, and, as you know, if it s on the Internet it *has to be true*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Hmmm, so it's *not true*!... (The above looks small in the draft!)

*My recommendation…* See before you buy.

I thought that a 2 of 4×4 will satisfy all my requirements… how wrong I was… for my requirements. The centipedes stack well, but the top for "all" of them would be a nightmare… Bought a 4×4 MDF top for one half and considered a 4×8 to cover both, but baulked solely based on storage inconvenience… (was not practical for what I imagined, without a prior physical inspection).

Unfortunately a single 4×4 (with MDF top) is pleasuring the shop floor of a mate that likes it so much that he's hesitant to return it… bugga. Will get used if it's ever returned.

Sucker for spending for things I can afford but don't need, I bought the 2×4 and was thrown in a top for 1/2 price (had a chip underneath that couldn't be seen anyway). Was a disappointment buying it as I had the Parf system and wanted to make it myself, however, the chipped top was not much dearer than the raw MDF and it had all the attaching hardware. 
Absolutely love that 2×4. It's permanently set up in my workshop 








where I usually have to move it 3 or 4 time everytime I'm in the workshop, but I'd find it hard to be without… for a short-arse like me, the height is not an issue.

BTW. If there is an LJ member living next door to me that I haven't met, one unused 4×4 centipede frame going for 1/2 price.

*Bloody RICH*!


----------



## RichT

Is that the Bora topper on there? The one with imperial 3/4" dog holes on 4" centers? You heathen!

Just kidding, 3/4" systems have many more low-cost options available. However, on the 20mm side, there are some very cool products available, but at a much higher price.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Is that the Bora topper on there? The one with imperial 3/4" dog holes on 4" centers? You *heathen*!
> 
> Just kidding, 3/4" systems have many more low-cost options available. However, on the 20mm side, there are some very cool products available, but at a much higher price.
> 
> - Rich


Thanks, I take *heathen* as an up market promotion from a *philistine*!

Damn, you had me rushing down to my 5°C workshop in my nightie. I have a mixture of 3/4" and 20mm dogs and I just slapped one in not taking note of it's size. When you mentioned 3/4" I had a small cardiac.

Wish you hadn't told me about the low-cost options of the 3/4"... now I'll have to toss out those cheapo stuff.

And more curses… Tried out my *parf dogs* and found that the holes weren't chamferred 

















and I spent the next 30 minutes in near freezing temperatures chamferring half the table.








the other half maybe in summer!


----------



## RichT

> And more curses… Tried out my parf dogs and found that the holes weren't chamferred


OK, I canceled the exorcism. There's hope for you yet. I'm all in on 20mm and Parf stuff. If I ever lose access to my Shaper Origin, I'll be buying his drilling kit.

I took a tip from Influencer Rob Cosman and wrapped my chamfering tool with hockey stick tape. Since it *is* summer here, it tended to get slippery from perspiration and that helped. Luckily it's a one-and-done operation to chamfer those buggers.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> OK, I canceled the exorcism. There s hope for you yet. I m all in on 20mm and Parf stuff. If I ever lose access to my Shaper Origin, I ll be buying his drilling kit.
> 
> I took a tip from Influencer Rob Cosman and wrapped my chamfering tool with hockey stick tape. Since it *is* summer here, it tended to get slippery from perspiration and that helped. Luckily it s a one-and-done operation to chamfer those buggers.
> 
> - Rich


I hereby pass on my exorcised daemons to you… 
I am envious of that *Shaper*... *DevonT* pissed me off on *Gunny's* when she said she had one, now you, next bloody *pottzy*'ll have one and start rubbing it in.

I'd kill for a *Shaper*... been quizing the suppliers about selling me one as I have 110V access in my workshop. They refuse to sell me one as there is no support in Australia… Good ethics on their part but bugger all help to me. I keep asking and they keep asking me how many ways can I spell *NO!* I even threatened to go to the competition… they laughed.. I laughed… I took back my threat… they laughed again… I laughed… we both laughed and they said *NO* again… I didn't laugh… they laughed… bloody comedians.

Talk about *Parf*, have you read about the new *TSO dogs*? Placed an order but it cost more to ship to Australia than the cost of the four I ordered. Cancelled the order.

Thanks for the tip, but I wont try the hockey tape… my chamfering tool is slippery enough and I don't need the tape to increase my perspiration.


----------



## RichT

> Talk about *Parf*, have you read about the new *TSO dogs*? Placed an order but it cost more to ship to Australia than the cost of the four I ordered. Cancelled the order.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I hadn't heard of them. I wound up buying a dozen of the Woodpeck 20mm dogs when they were on sale for around $16 per pair.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I hadn t heard of them. I wound up buying a dozen of the Woodpeck 20mm dogs when they were on sale for around $16 per pair.
> - Rich


You have now.


----------



## RichT

> You have now.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I looked them up when you mentioned them. They look really nice. I'll stick with my Woodpeck ones since I already bought them and don't really need more. I got some super parf dogs too.

Since I see you use the centipede as a tool mount. Have you seen these? I think they're fairly new.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I Have you seen these? I think they re fairly new.
> - Rich


Did you cut and paste the link I gave you… These were what I was talking about…

2 pair cost less than the shipping (which was around $70US)... ugh… I'd rather *read*!

Batton change.. you the *Philistine*!


----------



## RichT

> Did you cut and paste the link I gave you… These were what I was talking about…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Mea culpa. I did a search for "new TSO dogs" after your first mention, which returned their DoubleGroove dogs. Sadly, I did not follow your link because I selfishly assumed it was to the same product.

I have obviously exposed myself as a lesser organism as a result. It's something I'm going to have to learn to live with.

The only salvation for me now is that it's almost cocktail hour here and I can go hide my shame in a glass of bourbon.


----------

